# I found a male, now what?



## computer07 (Aug 17, 2008)

I found a male plant in my outdoor batch and im not really sure what to do with it. i cant pull it up because its closely connected to all the others, i just noticed it today and they have been growing for five weeks...do i let them grow full or just cut it out now?


----------



## kaotik (Aug 17, 2008)

cut it down. just cut it right at the bottom of the plant if you fear pulling it out. (if it looks like it's almost ready to pop, maybe throw a garbage bag over it first to be safe)

but be sure first. i had a friend who chopped a bunch of his thinking they were male.. they weren't. 
if you're not 100% positive, maybe post a picture here and get confirmation before chopping it.


----------



## computer07 (Aug 17, 2008)

it looks like it has...balls, but im pretty sure its a male , but i'll post a pic


----------



## choking_victim (Aug 17, 2008)

That's a male. and if you want seedless plants I recommend you cut it down asap.


----------



## Tater (Aug 17, 2008)

^^ what he said


----------



## Bukshot911 (Aug 17, 2008)

Kill it!!! Kill it dead!!! but first spray it with water so the pollin cant float around.


----------



## dagnar (Aug 17, 2008)

Cut that bad boy up and throw it in the food dehydrator and roll a nice J


----------



## DomsChron (Aug 17, 2008)

LOL give "him" the scythe


----------



## Barrelhse (Aug 18, 2008)

Take his wallet.


----------



## TheChosenOne (Aug 18, 2008)

chop the tree and pluck everyseed out
and bunk your friends $15 a seed =p


----------



## Hick (Aug 18, 2008)

TheChosenOne said:
			
		

> chop the tree and pluck everyseed out
> and bunk your friends $15 a seed =p


Hmmmm.. a "male" with seeds?.. I'd give $15 to _see_ that!...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 18, 2008)

TheChosenOne said:
			
		

> chop the tree and pluck everyseed out
> and bunk your friends $15 a seed =p


 


I take it you dont have many friends?...lol:hitchair:


----------



## FourTwenty (Aug 18, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> Hmmmm.. a "male" with seeds?.. I'd give $15 to _see_ that!...



LoL


----------



## FourTwenty (Aug 18, 2008)

TheChosenOne said:
			
		

> chop the tree and pluck everyseed out
> and bunk your friends $15 a seed =p



But all joking aside lol 

The Chosen One *Males do not have seeds* 

They have pollen sacks that open up and pollinate *female flowers *(buds) 

Which produce's *seed* in *female Flowers* (buds).


----------



## zipflip (Aug 18, 2008)

dagnar said:
			
		

> Cut that bad boy up and throw it in the food dehydrator and roll a nice J


 
ya know i done exactly just that this mornin. pulled a male last night put in dehydrator. found one in storage other day forgot i had it.  and ya know i only got like this calming  type buzz if even that a lil light headedness for bout 15 20 was all. and my throat an lungs hurt like a mofo. i got cottonmouth real bad tho.  stilll not worth it unless of course ya been wit otu for few days an diein for a buzz maybe.  but just like everythin else even tho everyone say just throw it compost it watever i absolutely gotta try it. u tell me not to push the red button,... i'm a push te dam red button. oppositional defiance maybe lol. still seeing and feeling first hand is beleiving and it confirms everyone  responses. not worth the hassle to keep unless ya really bored an desperate to smoke some weed maybe is all.  i could seee if it was a fully mature male maybe then but who knows. 
*YANK IT AND CHUCK IT!! *


----------



## zipflip (Aug 18, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> Hmmmm.. a "male" with seeds?.. I'd give $15 to _see_ that!...


 
wouldn't that be a basic herm ? (a male wit seeds)


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 18, 2008)

zipflip said:
			
		

> wouldn't that be a *basic herm* ? (a male wit seeds)


 
A hermaphrodite, or hermie, is a plant of one sex that develops the sexual organs of the other sex. Most commonly, a flowering female plant will develop staminate flowers, though the reverse is also true. Primarily male hermaphrodites are not as well recognised only because few growers let their males reach a point of flowering where the pistillate would be expressed. 

Hermaphrodites are generally viewed with disfavour. First, they will release pollen and ruin a sinsemelia crop, pollinating themselves and all of the other females in the room. Second, the resulting seeds are worthless, because hermaphrodite parents tend to pass on the tendency to their offspring. 

Please note that occassionally specious staminate flowers will appear in the last days of flowering of a female plant. These do not drop pollen and their appearance is not considered evidence of deleterious hermaphroditism.


----------



## computer07 (Aug 18, 2008)

so i need to destroy it? its kinda sad to see a plant go, so i put it in a pot of dirt lol and set it far away... do the females get pissed off and not bud as much with it gone? maybe , im just going to put it somewere inside i guess


----------



## FourTwenty (Aug 18, 2008)

it would be a good ideal to put it inside or *destroy it* ( The best thing to do unless you plan on breeding) because the pollen can travel long distances and you'll still end up with seedy buds:doh:


----------



## kaotik (Aug 18, 2008)

computer07 said:
			
		

> so i need to destroy it? its kinda sad to see a plant go, so i put it in a pot of dirt lol and set it far away... do the females get pissed off and not bud as much with it gone? maybe , im just going to put it somewere inside i guess


no dude kill it.. 
it does nothing for you to keep it alive. and can only cause you problems.
do not just "set it far away" .. the pollen can travel a long ways.
just kill it and get it over with  (and do it quick, it looks very mature)

trust us, after you've done a few more grows you will thank us for saving your crop this year by telling you to rid yourself of that male.


----------



## computer07 (Aug 18, 2008)

dammit! ... i think i found another one... this one looks different though, what can i do with a hemaphro? i think my plant just basically screwed it self... will it polenate itself? i'll post a pic later


----------



## zipflip (Aug 18, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> A hermaphrodite, or hermie, is a plant of one sex that develops the sexual organs of the other sex. Most commonly, a flowering female plant will develop staminate flowers, though the reverse is also true. Primarily male hermaphrodites are not as well recognised only because few growers let their males reach a point of flowering where the pistillate would be expressed.
> 
> Hermaphrodites are generally viewed with disfavour. First, they will release pollen and ruin a sinsemelia crop, pollinating themselves and all of the other females in the room. Second, the resulting seeds are worthless, because hermaphrodite parents tend to pass on the tendency to their offspring.
> 
> Please note that occassionally specious staminate flowers will appear in the last days of flowering of a female plant. These do not drop pollen and their appearance is not considered evidence of deleterious hermaphroditism.


 
? answered  thanks HIE...


----------



## TheChosenOne (Aug 18, 2008)

FourTwenty said:
			
		

> But all joking aside lol
> 
> The Chosen One *Males do not have seeds*
> 
> ...



woops never had a male before thats y
and i hardly read about male plants ha


----------



## TheChosenOne (Aug 18, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> I take it you dont have many friends?...lol:hitchair:



oh yes i dont have many friends:ignore: i thought males would be the ones making the seeds 
sucks to be me ha


----------



## spacecake (Aug 18, 2008)

Death to it


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 18, 2008)

TheChosenOne said:
			
		

> oh yes i dont have many friends:ignore: i thought males would be the ones making the seeds
> sucks to be me ha


 

Hey The chosen one...well now you know...and you Have Made another friend ..Hope to see ya around the boards until then...



Take care and be safe


----------

